# The sperm and egg



## snowbetta (Sep 21, 2014)

How does the male fertilize the female bettas egg if he does not have a penis, im getting conflicting answers. (Doing research on the topic) I know some how they get fertilized during the embrace but what exactly happens. I posted about something similar earlier.... Thanks hope this isn't too graphic!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure were the sperm actually comes from, I'll stay tuned to this because I'm interested in knowing as well!!

Btw  it's not graphic at all! It's fish nature ^__^!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The sperm come from testes, like most animals. It's nothing magical or graphic or unnatural, it's just sex. I literally just explained this in your last thread, so I'll post that part here- 



> The actual sex part of the breeding process happens when the male and female wrap around each other, to get their genitals closer to each other (the male does NOT "squeeze" the female, as some may suggest). Once they are in position, they female releases unfertilized eggs into the water (which you can see) while the male releases his sperm (invisible) (I believe it's called milt in aquatic animals). The sperm in the water fertilize the eggs that fall through it on their way out. This process repeats until one fish terminates the spawn, and then the male proceeds to care for the eggs, etc.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So, the testes are on the inside right?! Haha I'm confused now >__<! Do they have some sort of little milt hole in the booty? Or is it a different hole meant for breeding!

Sorry for the un smart questions :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, with fish the testes are internal organs. They would have some sort of hole or pore to release the milt, around the anus... Not exactly sure where, I can try looking into it though.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, I knew it that the testes were internal, I'm just making sure so I dont mistake anyone or act dumb before I say something :3 I'm just not clear of where the milt comes from  if you could find it out that would be great!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding any good information on it, but I think we can assume that the milt is produced in the testes and probably some sort of surrounding glands (if there's a fluid the sperm are carried in), and released from a genital pore of some sort during sex. It's not super hard to understand, really... Betta fish might just be too small to tell for sure, I mean I've necropsied male fish and I've never been able to see testes never mind any smaller gland or something that would contribute to milt production...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmm. Very interesting! Thanks for your time researching for us!  it's always good to know the anatomy or Bettas! 

Your brave, I don't have the guts to examin anything that has passed away, especially pets, I'll look more into the future about it ;P but I'm good for now haha


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

+1 Matt

Everything is inside the fish so they can be streamlined 

Eggs come out of the females urogential opening 
Sperm/milt comes out of the males urogenital opening. 
Sperm and eggs combine to fertilse the eggs outside of the females body
Eggs hatch and fish larvae come out

So since the fertilisation occurs outside the female theres no point having a penis to put sperm inside the female


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

In addition, since fertilization occurs outside the body, it can be affected by water chemistry. In many species of fish, harder water causes the eggs to become less receptive to fertilization or makes it difficult for the sperm to attach itself to the egg, which overall decreases the chances of successful fertilization.


----------



## snowbetta (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone ! When i breed ill check the hardness of the water too...


----------

